# Filter Numbers



## rebojo (Jun 13, 2008)

Have a MF375 and MF231S. Do not know of the filter #'s for any of the filters. Does anyone know of web site where this info could be found? My 1st. post and appreciate any help.
rebojo


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

http://www.wixfilters.com


----------



## rebojo (Jun 13, 2008)

*MF Filters #'s*

Bill, many thanks! rebojo


----------

